
Apple Should Buy Tesla – And Make Elon Musk CEO - shayannafisi
http://www.marketwatch.com/story/apple-should-buy-tesla-and-make-elon-musk-ceo-2016-05-02
======
doctorwho
Elon Musk is a visionary. Steve Jobs was a salesman. Musk's talent would be
wasted at Apple, he's not a toy maker.

~~~
solipsism
Well said. Jobs was in it for his self. Musk is in it for the species. The
difference is one or more orders of magnitude.

"I saw my life as an arc and that it would end, and compared to that nothing
mattered"

Steve Jobs

~~~
millstone
What a shamefully misleading presentation of that quote. Jobs said that to
show how thoughts of death gave him the courage to follow his heart. "Nothing
else mattered" because we have nothing to lose. Might as well follow your
heart. Isn't that exactly what Musk is doing?

"Apple just makes toys" is so wrong. Every computer is a Mac, every smartphone
is an iPhone. Apple's "toys" define industries - that is what Apple achieves
at its best. Imagine if every car were a Tesla. Then you'd really have
something!

~~~
solipsism
What's misleading? It's exactly my point. you're dying, and nothing else
matters... except the iPad? To Musk I think a lot would still matter.

Remember, this is one of the _very fee_ billionaires who never donated to a
single charity, as far as we know. Totally his right, and I'm not judging. But
Musk he is not.

------
wmccullough
I think this could work. It seems highly unlikely to me, but Apple needs
someone like Musk. Steve Jobs, while often called a poser by his detractors,
was very good at coordinating teams to accomplish his vision. Elon Musk
strikes me the same way.

------
mrep
While I don't know Elon Musk personally, everything I've read in the media
says that he's completely focused on humanity's long term survival.

Thats climate change and becoming multi-planetary. Not gadgets.

------
Bombthecat
That's exactly what we need. More and more big firms collecting other firms to
build conglomerates...

------
pducks32
Bahahahaha yea no. These journalists are funny.

